# Action on the bait, just now what I hoped for



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Went out to hunt my bait pile for the first time Sunday night, while I didnt see any dogs something had taken two duck carcasses and picked at my meatsicle. When I checked my camera I got a pretty neat surprise..


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

still is a pretty cool picture


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Last winter (or maybe the winter before) we had a big owl that would regularly hit the bait pile behind our house. The spotlight didn't bother it one bit, either. They're interesting birds.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool picture. At least something is coming around.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Owl taste like chicken...LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice! Do you use any lure? It wouldn't hurt to get some, a few drops on the bait pile would help...a little bit of urine too...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Much better than the skunks hitting mine!!!

Target practice on a skunk is legal, though...I guess it's a trade-off that I'll have to deal with.... :teeth:


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

azpredator said:


> Nice! Do you use any lure? It wouldn't hurt to get some, a few drops on the bait pile would help...a little bit of urine too...


I do not have any lure out, I might have to try some though as its been out just about a week with no dogs on it in an area I know there are coyotes. I suppose I could pee on it if you think it would help... LOL


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool pic. Owls and hawks will make tell-tale wing tip flaps in the snow. Called in two Great Horned owls so far with the e-caller this year. The first one dove at the caller, but turned off at the last few feet.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

NattyB1 said:


> Cool pic. Owls and hawks will make tell-tale wing tip flaps in the snow. Called in two Great Horned owls so far with the e-caller this year. The first one dove at the caller, but turned off at the last few feet.


Is it common to have birds come into callers? The last few times I've gone out I've had magpies land at the caller and a few actually pecked at my Mojo Critter.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Dakota Dogs said:


> Is it common to have birds come into callers? The last few times I've gone out I've had magpies land at the caller and a few actually pecked at my Mojo Critter.


 my first time calling back in the 80's we had a Owl swoop down on us! and my father had a hawk come out of no where and knock his hat off once...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had hawks,owls and more crows than I can count come in looking for that poor dying critter.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have an owl by one of my treestands often. I very much enjoy watching and listening to it. Interesting birds for sure.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Had an owl make a pass at the caller the other night....Here lately, we usually have at least 1 or 2 per night....They don't attack the caller, just make a pass a few feet above it...


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had a chicken hawk come in looking for the dying rodent when calling, as well as a farm cat and a herd of cattle.


----------



## GARY T (Jan 7, 2013)

Great photo.


----------

